# Distances between Aires in France?



## Perseus (Apr 10, 2009)

Can someone tell me how to work out the distances between aires on a chosen route in France?

The 'All the Aires in France' book doesn't help. I don't know whether Autoroute would help as I haven't got it. The Snooper Ventura satnav is ideal for inserting co-ords as detailed in the Aires Book, but can't help with actual distances.

We need to know some approximate distances so that we can work out a driving pattern of going through France, then Spain and into the Algrave.

Anybody got any ideas of how to plan distances between co-ords?

Thanks for any help.

John


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Don't know about the Snooper but with my trusty old TT 700 which has the Aires downloaded, I'd "Plan an Itinerary" and put the Aires as waymarks. I'd then get distances.

Couldn't you do the same with Snooper?


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi John,

Autoroutes 2010 is perfect for the job and I used it recently on our trip to do the same,however it's a bit pointless if you haven't got it on a netbook or laptop.

I don't know the specs of your satnav but is it possible to plan an itinerary with it,if so then it could plan distances between co-ordinates.

Google maps can also do what you want,go to get directions input the co-ordinates of the locations you want to find the distance between and then click on get directions,it normally gives you several different routes to choose from.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi John

If you're bothered about it, I would use the town names and http://www.viamichelin.com/

But I wouldn't overplan your journey if I were you. There's no telling whether the aire you plan to visit will be open, full, or unsuitable. When we're touring, we plan on driving a certain number of km per day - usually in the region of 100km - 200km. If you leave between 9am and 10am, that give you time to get to the next aire, have a look, and leave yourself options to move on. Most areas of France have aires around 30km apart at the most, so you're never too far away from one.

On our last trip, we planned the first two stopovers - Gravelines on the day we crossed and Mailleraye sur Seine. After that, we winged it. Part of the enjoyment is spending a little time in the evening going through the book, looking at the atlas, and prodding the TomTom.

Having said that, several times we planned a journey and stopped en route (as they say :wink: ) at an aire for lunch. If we liked it, we stayed. If we didn't like it, we moved on.

I really must do that map of our latest hop, skip and jump down and up France :roll:

Gerald


----------



## JIMY (Feb 24, 2011)

How about latest techno, map and ruler?
Jim


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

Google maps will do it for you. Or more accurately, you can use Google maps to do it...


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

A very simple way to do it would be to use AA Routeplanner - just put in the name of the towns or villages you are driving between (remember to change the country to EU);

http://www.theaa.com/route-planner/index.jsp


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Aires*

Hi

Steve and Ann (teensvan on here) often find aires just a couple of miles from where they are staying. So, sometimes the aires are close together, other times further apart.

Russell


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

I agree with Jimy, use a road map and measurer or ruler!


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

johnathan said:


> The Snooper Ventura satnav is ideal for inserting co-ords as detailed in the Aires Book, but can't help with actual distances..
> John


Are you sure your SayNav wont help? We have a Garmin and a TomTom and you can plan a route from anywhere to anywhere on both of them.

On the TomTom which I use the most in the MH its 'plan an itinerary'. You can start from anywhere, then put in loads of points on the way if you want to.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

.... my view.... we are far to regemented over here and we have to do distances to the next camp site.... but in the good old EU when you get fed up you just park up and stay... no jobs worth comeing up to you as saying you cant do that.... just do the route you fancy and find any old place to park up..supermarkets etc anywhere as the french seem to do....even the camp sites in the season if one is full only a mile or two you'll find another one..


----------



## mr2 (Feb 26, 2009)

trevd01 said:


> johnathan said:
> 
> 
> > The Snooper Ventura satnav is ideal for inserting co-ords as detailed in the Aires Book, but can't help with actual distances..
> ...


We have TT XL and just returned from France having used Aires through Normandy & Brittany.No problem scheduling aires as POI's giving time and distance. As a last resort try reading the manual!!.


----------

